# Wader repair



## AR34 (Jun 18, 2008)

I have some small holes that I can not find, I know they are there
Can you spray waders with a water repelent or wipe with a sealant?


----------



## LoBrass (Oct 16, 2007)

Hang from swing set. Fill with water. You should find the leak.
I fix my waders with a product call Aqua-seal. Works incredibly well on waders, neoprene gloves and boots.
It comes in a tube and I found it at a place called Woodville Surplus in Toledo, Ohio.


----------



## adam bomb (Feb 27, 2006)

I think Franks in Linwood has the Aqua Seal as well.


----------



## AR34 (Jun 18, 2008)

fill with water.... thats how you find it.... thanks.


----------



## AllSpecieAngler (Jun 12, 2008)

I have always just used clear silicone caulk to repair my neoprene waders. When the seams start to leak I turn them inside out and put a thin layer on and let it dry. If that doesn't work then i'll do the outside too. used it to patch a nickel size hole in the leg once and used them for 3 more years like that.


----------



## Michigan Sniper (Nov 19, 2008)

GOOP works well for me on waders and decoys.


----------



## Flag Up (Feb 15, 2009)




----------



## duckbuster808 (Sep 9, 2005)

Fill em with water and you shall find the leak young grasshopper lol...
They used to make wader sticks that were like hot glue only more of a rubber base and that stuck to neoprene......can't find it anywhere anymore but that stuff worked like no other!!!
Aquaseal and goop work well though...


----------



## AR34 (Jun 18, 2008)

wax on wax off..... I am seeing the light of the wisdom.


----------



## bvd7 (Oct 22, 2004)

You can also hang them in a dark room and put a trouble light inside them. The light will come through the smallest of holes in most cases. I use a flouresent trouble light so I don't burn the waders. 

Then if it still leaks, I fill them with water, but I try not to get them wet in the boots. Even on a dryer they seem to take a long time to dry.


----------



## firenut8190 (Jul 15, 2006)

Cheap ass. Just go buy some new one. Just don't tell mama


----------



## BIG "D" (Sep 14, 2005)

some times filling them with water doen't show small pin holes. fill them with air and put under water. I had to make a special adapter to fix two pairs that were leaking in the boot.


----------



## ajmorell (Apr 27, 2007)

I had a leak along the seam of one of the legs in my Cabela's SuperMags.....was going to buy a new pair but a friend of mine gave me a stick of something to try. Couldn't tell you the name of it but I just took a lighter to it and melted it along the seam. Held up all last season (hunting 2-3 times per week) and haven't had a problem yet, guess we'll see what next season brings.


----------



## AR34 (Jun 18, 2008)

who's the cheap ass? At least I am not swimming because I dont have oars. :yikes:


firenut8190 said:


> Cheap ass. Just go buy some new one. Just don't tell mama


----------



## firenut8190 (Jul 15, 2006)

A little cold water is good for the soul. by the way the I got the motor running like a champ.


----------



## Water_Hazard (Aug 16, 2006)

adam bomb said:


> I think Franks in Linwood has the Aqua Seal as well.


You can find aqua seal at any dive shop. I use it on my dry-suit, and it works well. I like to use waders only for one season. They are pretty worn out, and won't last 2 seasons.


----------



## TNL (Jan 6, 2005)

ajmorell said:


> I had a leak along the seam of one of the legs in my Cabela's SuperMags.....was going to buy a new pair but a friend of mine gave me a stick of something to try. Couldn't tell you the name of it but I just took a lighter to it and melted it along the seam. Held up all last season (hunting 2-3 times per week) and haven't had a problem yet, guess we'll see what next season brings.


Send them back with explanation of where they're leaking. The will replace them or pro-rate them if they're too old. Mine were 9 years old and they leaked in the seam (defective). I Got 60% of purchase towards new pair -- Cabelas got a customer for life.


----------



## Riley (Feb 18, 2009)

Water_Hazard said:


> You can find aqua seal at any dive shop. I use it on my dry-suit, and it works well. I like to use waders only for one season. They are pretty worn out, and won't last 2 seasons.


 I have Cabelas Dry Plus breathables and they are extremely durable going on 5 seasons and used a bunch, due to being laid off last duck season I hunted almost every day and in some icy conditions as well. Shoe Goop from Kmart is a cheap fix and stays pliable.


----------



## ajmorell (Apr 27, 2007)

TNL said:


> Send them back with explanation of where they're leaking. The will replace them or pro-rate them if they're too old. Mine were 9 years old and they leaked in the seam (defective). I Got 60% of purchase towards new pair -- Cabelas got a customer for life.


Tried calling them to get it resolved. They simply told me "too bad" because they were more than a year old, never mentioned anything about pro-rating them....maybe I should try again before next season.


----------

